# Ultimate Tool Stand (UTS) considerations



## Lucasd2002 (Sep 12, 2014)

Like many on LJ, I am considering building the UTS to give my compound miter saw (along with a few other tools) a home.

http://christophermerrill.net/ww/plans/UTS/Tool_Stand_1.html

I have a Craftsman 10" model 113.235221, which has an overall footprint of about 20" x 20" (the mounting holes are only about 10-11" apart in the depth direction). The cutting surface is about 3-1/4" above the mounting surface.

I like the saw, but (long term) I have my eye on a sliding 12" saw so I cut wider material.

The UTS is designed to be 24" deep.

I can't find anything about the bolt pattern dimensions for newer sliding saws (overall dimensions are available), but image below leads me to think that at least some of the newer saws retain a smaller mounting flange pattern (somewhat similar to my current saw).










I'm not designing shop benches around tools I don't have; however, I don't want to scrap a UTS in the future if a newer saw won't fit (so maybe I AM designing it based on tools I don't have yet or looking to future proof the design). It seems like one of these saws would fit on the top of a UTS with overhang (front and rear). Is storing one of these sliding 12" machines on the lower shelves out of the question? Maybe a non-sliding saw makes more sense…

Speaking of tools I don't have… I would like to pick up a planer at some point. I like the idea of an induction motor, like the Grizzly G1037Z, but the motor looks like it would preclude mounting on a UTS surface.

I would think someone has tried to use a Dewalt 735 (widely availble, seems fairly standard for non-professionals) with a UTS (it looks to be about 24" x 22"). I think I remember reading that someone was trying to match the Dewalt in/out tables to their table surface. Anyone have thoughts on the planer in the UTS?

Finally, the router…
I like the stumpy nubs router table. I would think the drawers could be eliminated so the surface is flush with the rest of the UTS. Of course, that would eliminate the purpose of the sliding table. Maybe it should be built with some or all of the drawers and just sit above the UTS surface…

Has anyone integrated the stumpy nubs router table (lift unit is interesting also) into a larger table?

I have an old Craftsman 315.17491, which is 1-1/2hp. Should that be enough for a router table?


----------



## mattnewby (Nov 11, 2011)

I've been talking about combining a miter saw stand and router table with my father in law lately for his shop. I'm thinking that the miter saw (he has the Dewalt you're looking at - awesome saw) will be attached to a mdf platform that can be placed into the table and then put somewhere else when not needed. Probably going to be a few more months before we can decide! That craftsman router is what I use, and it works fine upside down.


----------



## Lucasd2002 (Sep 12, 2014)

> I ve been talking about combining a miter saw stand and router table with my father in law lately for his shop. I m thinking that the miter saw (he has the Dewalt you re looking at - awesome saw) will be attached to a mdf platform that can be placed into the table and then put somewhere else when not needed. Probably going to be a few more months before we can decide! That craftsman router is what I use, and it works fine upside down.
> 
> - MattADK


Good to know about the old craftsman router that I inherited.

I was thinking more about these big sliding CMSs - they appear to only be too large in one direction (depth). If a little overhang is ok, maybe a clearance hole in the back would position the saw deep enough in one of the 24" deep compartments of the UTS.

For the router table, I know some people are using the rocker t-tracks… but the McMaster version is much less expensive (e.g. http://www.mcmaster.com/#1850A14).

Although the McMaster one doesn't appear to have the intersection module available from rocker, it is compatible with 1/4-20 hardware.


----------

